# Krötensterben?



## filokoch (6. Apr. 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

muss mich leider nach der Winterpause mit nicht ganz so guten Nachrichten zurückmelden.

Zunächst hat sich alles prima im und um den Teich entwickelt. Pflanzen, Fische, Wasserwerte (PH8, KH5, GH8, Nitrit n.n., Temp. 13°C). 
Da es auch hier schon sehr zeitig warm geworden ist, haben sich sehr bald Erdkröten zu laichen eingefunden. Insgesamt habe ich 8 Stk. incl. 2 Pärchen entdeckt.
Vorgesten hab ich mich ans Algenabfischen begeben und hab dabei ein totes
Weibchen in 1,8m Tiefe entdeckt. Das Tier war offensichtlich schon länger tot und ich konnte auch keine äußeren Auffälligkeiten erkennen.

Beim weiteren Abfischen entdeckte ich gestern eine weitere Kröte am Grund in Rückenlage reglos liegen. Da sie komplett reglos und steif war hielt ich sie ebenfalls für tot, jedoch fiel mir nach dem Rausfischen auf dass, die Augen noch richtig "glänzten".
 Ich habe noch nie zuvor so etwas gesehen:   Die Augen reagieren auf Reize ( schließen sich) jedoch ist das ganze übrige Tier völlig regungslos und steif (wie man auf den Fotos erkennt) es sind nicht einmal Atembewegungen zu erkennen. Ansonsten kommt mir der Körper völlig intakt vor. Die kleinen Verletzungen an der Unterseite könnten auch von der „Algenbürste“ stammen. 
Ich habe eigentlich keine Hoffnung mehr für dieses Tier hab’s aber trotzdem gestern Abend auf __ Moos gebettet und mit nassen Fadenalgen und einem Eimer bedeckt -> mal sehen wie's heute um sie steht.

Beim weiteren Absuchen des Teiches konnte ich gestern Abend nur noch eine lebende Kröte entdecken - keine Ahnung wo die anderen sind - hoffentlich nicht irgendwo (schein)tot im Teich. Krötenlaich ist keiner zu sehen.

Mir kommt das schon merkwürdig vor da es allen anderen Tieren gut zu gehen scheint (__ Moderlieschen, Wasserfrösche, __ Schnecken, Insekten usw.) und auch sonst nichts Auffälliges zu sehen ist.

Hab heute Vormittag dann zu dem Thema noch gegoogelt und folgenden beunruhigenden Bericht gelesen:

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/04/09/419493.html

Die Symptomatik scheint mir jedoch eine Andere zu sein.

Wäre für Infos und Erfahrungsaustausch zu der Sache wirklich dankbar.

Liebe Grüße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krötensterben?*

Hallo Filo,

von sowas habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört.  

Klingt ja furchtbar und nach den Beschreibungen tatsächlich irgendwie nach Vergiftungerscheinungen!!
Wer oder was (Giftstoffe, Krankheitserreger etc.) diese Symptome ausgelöst hat scheint völlig unklar zu sein. :?

Vielleicht hat jemand schon mal ähnliches gesehen oder gelesen.. ich jedenfalls nicht. :?

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es aufhört!


----------



## Kurt (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krötensterben?*

Hallo Filo,
mal dieses 'Massensterben' aus dem Abendblatt-Bericht ausgenommen - dazu kann ich nix sagen - ich kann mir nur eingetragene Gifte als Ursache vorstellen, da im heurigen Jahr zu lange vereiste Oberfläche und dadurch eingesperrte Faulgase nicht wahrscheinlich sind.
Zum normalen Teichleben gehören aber auch tote Tiere.
Vór allem im Frühjahr, entweder durch späten Frost oder andere Kapriolen.
Vor allem haben Krötenweibchen in tieferen Teichen ein Problem, wenn das Männchen zu  versessen darauf hängenbleibt und sie daran hindert, an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Das habe ich schon öfters bei mir am Schwimmteich beobachtet - und schon einige kurz vor dem Ertrinken gerettet.  Die Weibchen sind dann wirklich für einige Zeit regungslos und beinahe am Verenden.
Meine Beobachtungen: die Männchen überleben eher, da sie anscheinend auch nicht so gestresst werden beim 'Akt'.
Über Krötenprobleme in Schwimmteichen (Steilwände usw.) war schon in Teichzeitungen und Foren zu lesen.
Nimms nicht zu tragisch - beobachte die anderen Tiere und auch die Wasserwerte und reagiere dann entsprechend.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## filokoch (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krötensterben?*

Hallo Annett, Hallo Kurt,

danke für die Antworten. Besagte Kröte hat's wie erwatet leider nicht mehr geschafft. Inzwischen dürften die verbliebenen __ Kröten bereits den Teich verlassen haben. Da es zum Glück zu keinen weitern Vorfällen gekommen ist erscheint es mir nun auch wahrscheinlich dass, es sich hierbei um tragische "Unfälle" beim Liebesakt handelt.
Sonnst entwickelt sich der Teich prächtig sodass Mensch und Tier die warmen Tage ungestört genießen können .

Liebe Gruße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## Berndt (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Krötensterben?*

Hallo, Filo!

Suche lieber den Teichgrund nach weiteren Leichen ab. Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Weibchen oft tot"gekrötet", bzw. sind danach so erschöpft, dass sie das Wasser (besonders bei steilen Folienwänden) nicht mehr verlassen können.

Liebe Grüße von Andritz nach Raaba!

Berndt


----------

